# My husband cyber cheated, and I revenge cheated



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been married 7 years to a 36 year old man, I am 26. We have no kids just a dog.

I am always very honest and and open book. I have told him that Im worried he doesnt want me that much, becasue durring sex hes fussing about, and turns me down when I try anything. He also never persues me and tends to resechedual sex. I always asked him what wrong and he said he is very satisfied and not a super sexual person etc. so I thought he was just like that until I saw what i saw.

I was going to talk to my mom on skype and my husbands skype was not closed. There was a message he typed that said Hello I met you in a shop in ***** want have sex on the cam. I imeadiately went over to him and asked him what it was and he freaked out and started yelling at me and saying you think I did that? Why do you think that? I was in so much shock that I continued in fear to look for other things and he physically grabbed the computer from me and said I know you! No you can not have the computer I know you! You dont think I did this? It must have been a joke at work (by the way he never talks with his colleagues and has told friends and even me that they never talk) I finaly found a way to get him out of the room and I started looking for other things. One was a very insistant chat with a strange he first asked to turn on the cam, and then after he said ok since you dont have a cam I would like to wank off to your voice. Another one was a random girl that he was like what does a 20 year old girl think of a 35 year old man? And when she said there are no age limits for friends, then he said what about more than friends. All of these chats he was turned down by people not answering etc.

I dont know how I could trust him, he denied everything forever until I pulled it out of him, and all he said was I remember but Its nothing and nothing happend. This all happend durning christmas at his family's hous. He kept pressuring me to act as everything is normal (all the while speaking a different language to his family) 

later after I was crying and shaking he said there must be something wrong with him, and it must be the way he is brought up becasue he said he is satisfied sexually in our relationship is happy. and I forgave him, I always do. He thought counseling would be a good idea after i suggested it.

but nothing improved, and he wont tell me anything, instead he just doesnt answer or he blames it on everything like even being bored.

So on new years eve we kissed at 12 he went home becasue he didnt feel like going out (this always happens) and this was my last night with my friend who is going back to her country permanently and I really wanted to have fun and stay out. So I went out and all these guys started hitting on me at this house party, one in particular who was very nice to me and really wanted me, I was drunk and cheated. I dont even remember what he looks like.

I told my husband the next day and he said he sees the big picture and he deserved it and was thankful that I told him. It seems like it doesnt bother him, and its all fine. this makes me worry that he has done worse and or plans on doing worse or simply doesnt care about me I have no idea since he wont tell me!!

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Can someone help?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

It does seem like his response is way off. Does he actually not care?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Go to marriage counseling. Start there. You both have issues now.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

His response doesnt make sence to me either, i dont get how he never will tell me anything


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sounds like he might be deep in an EA/online affair and won't stop, thus if you go ahead and satisfy yourself he can continue guilt free


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

HerToo said:


> Go to marriage counseling. Start there. You both have issues now.


Iplan on going to counseling. I am curious as to what your response would be had I not cheated.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

bottom line is you have to put this all to a stop, what a shame that you have no ground to stand on but nonetheless it has to be done


basically, you have to let him know- you get the whole truth, complete transparency and true remorse (and you do the same) or else it's over


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

HerToo said:


> Go to marriage counseling. Start there. You both have issues now.



I disagree, it likely won't help unless affairs on both sides are completely over


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> sounds like he might be deep in an EA/online affair and won't stop, thus if you go ahead and satisfy yourself he can continue guilt free


Supposedly they are only random people and only thoes three times, along with nice complaments to female coworkers. He also says that hes not having any kind of affair


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

toomuchsadness said:


> Supposedly they are only random people. He also says that hes not having any kind of affair


well it's either an addiction akin to porn addiction or he's having an EA (get a keylogger to know), either case it has to stop


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree that if one or both are still in an affair, counseling won't help.

I you had not cheated, you would need to decide on if you want to try and keep him or not. Then go from there.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

He has a cyber affair and you physically have intercourse with a stranger. What is wrong with this picture? You realize now that you need to get tested for STD's. Which do you think is worse: Him cheating on you on the internet or you actually screwing a total stranger? This is really sad.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

What did he do after he went home? Did he go online or meetup with someone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> well it's either an addiction akin to porn addiction or he's having an EA (get a keylogger to know), either case it has to stop


apparantly it has only happend the 3 times plus nice complaments to coworkers

he says nothing is going on.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> What did he do after he went home? Did he go online or meetup with someone?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, dont think so, but becasue he did it before now I automaticaly think this. By the way I actually would have jouned in with him if he had asked, and this is what hurts me more. Giving me not very much attention and not wanting to share this with me even thoug he knows I would be up for it.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Does he look at porn at all? Seems like it's all online, you know, chatting, masterbating etc.

Just wondering if he might be addicted to online porn, it apparently has tremendous effects on relationships.

Not sure if this helps.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

bryanp said:


> He has a cyber affair and you physically have intercourse with a stranger. What is wrong with this picture? You realize now that you need to get tested for STD's. Which do you think is worse: Him cheating on you on the internet or you actually screwing a total stranger? This is really sad.


My action physically was definitely worse, but I didnt premeditate it or look for it where as he did. I also told him about it where as he most likely would continue his behavior and maybe later not be turned down later on. I never wanted to cheat and hate it and I am very angry with myself.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

working_together said:


> Does he look at porn at all? Seems like it's all online, you know, chatting, masterbating etc.
> 
> Just wondering if he might be addicted to online porn, it apparently has tremendous effects on relationships.
> 
> Not sure if this helps.


We have looked at it together, one in a while, but I was always the one who thought of it, and when we were having sex he would tun it off becasue he wanted to just be with me, I didnt mind either way and would be like alright.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

And he hasn't expressed any anxiety or hurt from your cheating?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> And he hasn't expressed any anxiety or hurt from your cheating?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He says he feels hurt and that I had to go through something like that and it must be a result from our situation or otherwise it wouldnt have happend.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you use protection? You knew nothing about this person? You may want to prepare yourself. Your husband even though he seems calm may be in shock. Usually the anger stage will kick in down the road that someone else has had his wife. I hope that this has not ultimately destroyed your marriage. I would assume now that New Years Eve will always be a trigger for him.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

some spouses are less inflamed when their mate cheats. Has he displayed jealousy before, when you're the focus of another guys attention? Bryan brings up a good point. Your anger at yourself should exceed your anger in your husband. He used inuendo, I would say he was probably looking for an ego boost. You saw no meeting arrangements made by him. So you went out on New Years and ****ed some guy you don't know. As suggested, you must get tested for STDs and no sex with your husband until you do. You have no idea where this guy has been, or who he's been doing. For all you know, he had different partner that night. I have a feeling that you look at revenge differently now.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

bryanp said:


> Did you use protection? You knew nothing about this person? You may want to prepare yourself. Your husband even though he seems calm may be in shock. Usually the anger stage will kick in down the road that someone else has had his wife. I hope that this has not ultimately destroyed your marriage. I would assume now that New Years Eve will always be a trigger for him.


Great


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Initfortheduration said:


> some spouses are less inflamed when their mate cheats. Has he displayed jealousy before, when you're the focus of another guys attention? Bryan brings up a good point. Your anger at yourself should exceed your anger in your husband. He used inuendo, I would say he was probably looking for an ego boost. You saw no meeting arrangements made by him. So you went out on New Years and ****ed some guy you don't know. As suggested, you must get tested for STDs and no sex with your husband until you do. You have no idea where this guy has been, or who he's been doing. For all you know, he had different partner that night. I have a feeling that you look at revenge differently now.


He has been saying that it must be a an ego boost an hes tired and stressed


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

toomuchsadness said:


> He has been saying that it must be a an ego boost an hes tired and stressed


He also said that he was reminising in his 20s which made me extra hurt and mad becasue he married me when I was 19! I am in my 20s and he wants to be in his 20s....ahhhhh


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Initfortheduration said:


> some spouses are less inflamed when their mate cheats. Has he displayed jealousy before, when you're the focus of another guys attention? Bryan brings up a good point. Your anger at yourself should exceed your anger in your husband. He used inuendo, I would say he was probably looking for an ego boost. You saw no meeting arrangements made by him. So you went out on New Years and ****ed some guy you don't know. As suggested, you must get tested for STDs and no sex with your husband until you do. You have no idea where this guy has been, or who he's been doing. For all you know, he had different partner that night. I have a feeling that you look at revenge differently now.


Also he never displays jealousy


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

I did not mean to make you feel bad but just hope for the best and prepare for the worst just in case. Imagine if the roles had been reversed. What do you think you would be feeling? I would suspect that you would be crushed. Please seek therapy for the both of you as soon as possible. You also need to possibly be prepared that your husband will suffer from mind movies which is very very common in this situation. I wish you luck.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

bryanp said:


> I did not mean to make you feel bad but just hope for the best and prepare for the worst just in case. Imagine if the roles had been reversed. What do you think you would be feeling? I would suspect that you would be crushed. Please seek therapy for the both of you as soon as possible. You also need to possibly be prepared that your husband will suffer from mind movies which is very very common in this situation. I wish you luck.


We plan on seeking therapy thank you hopefully he doesnt have mind movies


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

_* I was drunk and cheated.*_

Elaborate. Did you have sex with someone? What happened? 
Do you know the guy you cheated with? Does your husband? 

Your husband...is not being faithful to you. 

My advice: tell him what you did and get into marriage counselling. That is, if you both want your marriage.

Honesty is paramount.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

What do you guys think of the fact that one of his reasons was that he was reminising in his 20s which made me extra hurt and mad becasue he married me when I was 19! I am in my 20s and he wants to be in his 20s....ahhhhh


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> _* I was drunk and cheated.*_
> 
> Elaborate. Did you have sex with someone? What happened?
> Do you know the guy you cheated with? Does your husband?
> ...


I fooled around with the guy and I dont know him an my husband doesnt either. I agree with honesty as well. I feel like I have always and continue to be VERY open with him and he is not.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

toomuchsadness said:


> What do you guys think of the fact that one of his reasons was that he was reminising in his 20s which made me extra hurt and mad becasue he married me when I was 19! I am in my 20s and he wants to be in his 20s....ahhhhh


Irrelevant. He may want to be in his 20s but he's not. This has nothing to do with that. It has to do with the fact he was seeking sexual gratification away from you and hiding it from you. It has to do with the fact that you went out and presumably, had sex with someone else and cheated.

Sadness, you need to get tested for STDs.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> _* I was drunk and cheated.*_
> 
> Elaborate. Did you have sex with someone? What happened?
> Do you know the guy you cheated with? Does your husband?
> ...


Also I told him right away


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good for you. 

Have you guys talked about marriage counselling? Start calling places.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Irrelevant. He may want to be in his 20s but he's not. This has nothing to do with that. It has to do with the fact he was seeking sexual gratification away from you and hiding it from you. It has to do with the fact that you went out and presumably, had sex with someone else and cheated.
> 
> Sadness, you need to get tested for STDs.


I didnt got out to have sex I was really drunk and sad that my husband didnt want to go out with me, and about everything else to and someone hit on me and I gave in


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Have you guys talked about marriage counselling? Start calling places.


Yes we are going to, but I am just super sad that he cant say anything on his own, I feel like he doesnt think im worth it


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Whether you went out to have sex or not--you cheated on your husband. Fact. 

I would talk to him about how you feel and tell him how you're sad he isn't being open/saying things on his own.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Whether you went out to have sex or not--you cheated on your husband. Fact.
> 
> I would talk to him about how you feel and tell him how you're sad he isn't being open/saying things on his own.


I have and he still doesnt have anything to say, I am always an open book and always say everything about how I feel, maybe its too much for him I dont know


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

TMS, He has a less rigid moral standard. If that is so, you should thank god that he is that way. Because I can tell you for a majority of people what YOU did was a DEAL BREAKER. I also notice how you have completely avoided peoples pleas for you to get tested for STDs, and your husband if you have had sex with him since you cheated. Again, I don't think your husband values you less, its only that he has a broader range of acceptable behavior. I think the question is now, is whether you value yourself less? I think your husband would probably divorce you if you cheated again, not because he has a problem with it as much as you don't sound happy with him.


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

Toomuchsadness (have you made your appointment to get STD tested). 

I believe you made it more complicated........throwing too much at your husband wondering about the level of his EA or if he is hiding something.

You hit him with a bolder of information, with the recent circumstances of his EA, I think its too soon to see your husband's REAL reaction to your "physical infadelity" with a stranger. 

He has to put it into context......what part did he play in your ONS, a revenge affair, if a revenge affair - she took it to the next level, I am married to a woman who would have drunken sex with a stranger in the era of aids, was it a ONS and did she only confesse because now other know and might betray her, was it only one man, are there other men......so on and so on........

Soon, very soon he is going to come up with "his conclusion" of what occured, his suspicions will be organized and then you will see his reaction and his response to your action.

I am afraid that you are seeing the calm before the storm.


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

toomuchsadness said:


> He also said that he was reminising in his 20s which made me extra hurt and mad becasue he married me when I was 19! I am in my 20s and he wants to be in his 20s....ahhhhh


Your focused on this.....OMG, grow up! 

I for one don't see being drunk as an excuse, nor shoud it get you off the hook.

Being drunk only removes a persons inhibitions, the williness to cheat, to have a ONS was/is in you. The booze only knocked down the barriers.

Now if you were incapacitated by the alcohol, at the twilight of passing out or actually passed out, not able to give your consent........then him having sex with you was RAPE....in all 50 states...it was RAPE.

The alcohol didn't make you do anything you were not willing to do.....if you didn't give concent, if you were too drunk to have the capacity to decide you wanted or didn't want sex with this guy.....go to the cops, file a report.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

calif_hope said:


> Your focused on this.....OMG, grow up!
> 
> I for one don't see being drunk as an excuse, nor shoud it get you off the hook.
> 
> ...


Well I was passed out in the beginning. When he asked or whatever was the case. I only remember talking to him, talking to my friend and then all of the sudden becoming conscious to what was happening, and I was so drunk and tried to leave many times saying i was married. 

This might have been the case of rape for me but not the guy becsue he had no idea until I started to say i wanted to leave.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

Initfortheduration said:


> TMS, He has a less rigid moral standard. If that is so, you should thank god that he is that way. Because I can tell you for a majority of people what YOU did was a DEAL BREAKER. I also notice how you have completely avoided peoples pleas for you to get tested for STDs, and your husband if you have had sex with him since you cheated. Again, I don't think your husband values you less, its only that he has a broader range of acceptable behavior. I think the question is now, is whether you value yourself less? I think your husband would probably divorce you if you cheated again, not because he has a problem with it as much as you don't sound happy with him.


I didnt ignore people's "pleas" about stds I just havent responded because there is nothing to say but go and get tested.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Oh Christ another cheating wife crying rape.

I`m out of this one.

Ya`ll can rationalize your morality all ya like.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

calif_hope said:


> Toomuchsadness (have you made your appointment to get STD tested).
> 
> I believe you made it more complicated........throwing too much at your husband wondering about the level of his EA or if he is hiding something.
> 
> ...


I only told him because I tell him everything, he is my best friend. No one else knew, I told him right away on my own. 

I had a really bad rape happen to me in my past, and I got through it with therapy and my parents. But since the guy kidnapped me, Im thinking my reaction to something like that happening is to give in because thats what i had to do to escape the rape in the past otherwise I would have still be trapped with that guy. So I dont know.


----------



## toomuchsadness (Jan 4, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Oh Christ another cheating wife crying rape.
> 
> I`m out of this one.
> 
> Ya`ll can rationalize your morality all ya like.


Someone else said rape, and I am thinking about what they said aloud. Im not claiming anything becasue I dont know.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

If you feel that you were totally incapacitated, and you are in California, it doesn't matter. You can turn him in for rape. And win. In some states. You can go after them even if you didn't say no. Check your local laws. If you were that drunk. Regarding the STD questions. You may be new to forums like this. Questions are asked, answers given, then advice comes. If you don't answer questions, you get the same questions. Capice? You may not think that certain questions deserve answers because they are so obvious. But then again, its pretty obvious that you don't go out and get drunk and go heals up under some random guy. And yet you did. So help those trying to help you. And in the immortal words of Mel Gibson's body guard in Braveheart "Just answer the Focking question".


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

What you described is rape, go to the police. Having sex with someone that does not have the capacity to consent is rape, he belongs in jail, again go to the police, if your telling the truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Whether it was a rape or not, I can't say. I don't know if you knew if you aware that it was happening, but I thought you posted something to the effect that the guy was hitting on you and you allowed it to happen. So, I'm not even going to speculate what exactly happened.

However! I do agree with another poster. Your husband is in shock. And he feels guilty. Because, he believes that HIS actions caused this to happen. But, the truth of the matter is, you put yourself into a position to LET it happen! You stated that you were sad that he didn't come with you. The guy was hitting on you; you liked the attention and the next thing you know..... well, you know the rest.

You got your "revenge affair" but now you know that "revenge affairs" aren't all they're cracked up to be. No one feels better about it in the end. They just cause more hurt. 

It also sounds like that he's trying to "rug sweep" this whole mess up! He probably doesn't even want to talk about it or even mention it. But, to be honest, this is going to slowly eat away at him. He'll start to realize that his affair and yours are like apples and oranges. He was looking at images on a computer screen and fantasizing on what it would be like being with another woman, where you actually allowed another man in bed with you. 

I strongly recommend that you two find a marriage counselor immediately while he's still open to the idea. He needs to start talking about it. Once he starts talking about it, then the pain and the anger may start to slowly seep out of him.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

toomuchsadness said:


> Iplan on going to counseling. I am curious as to what your response would be had I not cheated.


My response would have been that he gives you the passwords and access to any accounts he has, email, facebook, etc.

That is if you weren't going to leave him. He needed to be an open book from that point on and he lost the right to not have surveillance imposed on him.

But now that you cheated, its moot. You are no better than he is now.

And not that 2 wrongs make a right, but if he cyber cheated, and you actually had sex with another guy, then its kind of silly to worry about whether or not he did more than cyber.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If you "gave in" and chose to have sex with this guy and fool around with him, it wasn't rape.

Sorry to hear you were raped in the past.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

calif_hope said:


> Now if you were incapacitated by the alcohol, at the twilight of passing out or actually passed out, not able to give your consent........then him having sex with you was RAPE....in all 50 states...it was RAPE.


Well then it clearly wasn't rape, because this is what she said



> So I went out and all these guys started hitting on me at this house party, one in particular who was very nice to me and really wanted me, I was drunk and cheated



If she was passed out and catatonic, she wouldn't have said she cheated, much less knew that one guy in particular was nice to her and really wanted her. An incapacitated person wouldn't know that.

And if someone says it was still rape, then whats to say he wasn't drunk and she didn't rape him?


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

toomuchsadness said:


> Well I was passed out in the beginning. When he asked or whatever was the case. I only remember talking to him, talking to my friend and then all of the sudden becoming conscious to what was happening, and I was so drunk and tried to leave many times saying i was married.
> 
> This might have been the case of rape for me but not the guy becsue he had no idea until I started to say i wanted to leave.


Exactly. And you already stated that you were conscious enough to know this guy wanted you, which is WHY you hung out with him.

So I think the rape talk needs to be dropped, because someone always brings it up when the original poster never even hinted at anything close to being raped. That and the fact that when 2 people are drunk and having sex, its the man that seems to have to carry the stigma of rapist even though 2 people were both drunk, fooling around with the *absence* of giving or not giving consent.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Exactly. And you already stated that you were conscious enough to know this guy wanted you, which is WHY you hung out with him.
> 
> So I think the rape talk needs to be dropped, because someone always brings it up when the original poster never even hinted at anything close to being raped. That and the fact that when 2 people are drunk and having sex, its the man that seems to have to carry the stigma of rapist even though 2 people were both drunk, fooling around with the *absence* of giving or not giving consent.


 Well, if that's the case, then I was raped all throughtout my time at college!!!


----------



## Faiora (Apr 20, 2013)

toomuchsadness said:


> Supposedly they are only random people and only thoes three times, along with nice complaments to female coworkers. He also says that hes not having any kind of affair


As someone with some knowledge of the cyber-scene (or whatever you'd like to call it):

Most likely he is looking for action online just like people look for porn. It's entirely likely (and in my opinion, probable) that he doesn't see his online exploits as cheating, because he isn't trying to start a relationship with anyone, and he isn't physically having sex with anyone. 

Frequently men look for visual stimuli online, and cam sex is a more personalized version of porn. It's also the way to have a "flavour of the week" without strings attached, without risking STI's, and (as some see it) without cheating emotionally or physically.

I'm not saying it's okay (for your relationship), but it is relatively unlikely that any of these girls on webcams will become a continuing or in-person relationship. 

When you saw the text on his computer screen, you reacted in an (understandably) upset way - so he really had no choice but to go on the defensive. It's clear that it's upsetting to you - and that you equate it with physical cheating (since that's how you reacted), so it's probably something you guys should have discussed at some point and drawn boundaries for. 

In regards to the position you're in now: My best guess is that he intends on still looking for girls on cams online. He probably sees your cheating as a fair trade for his continued online activity, even if he's now keeping it from you (to avoid upsetting you). 

My suggestion for a compromise would be to ensure that the women he's talking to and looking at ARE random, and that they don't live close-by. If you can set some ground rules like those, it might be easier to feel safe in your relationship (at least, more so than if he's hiding his online chats from you). But, my suggestions might not work for you because my viewpoint is very different. 

In fact, I could see myself being in your husband's position, if my situation were different. I'm not a very jealous person, so it probably wouldn't bother me much if my spouse had sex with someone else, as long as I felt loved in the ways that matter to me.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Walking dead!


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

toomuchsadness said:


> Someone else said rape, and I am thinking about what they said aloud. Im not claiming anything becasue I dont know.


I'm guessing that if you really thought that you were raped, this would have been the first thing you told your husband. Not, I got really drunk and cheated on you.

He screwed up. Then you screwed up, even worse because now you've put yourself and your husband at risk of all the wonderful STDs that are out there.

You both need profesional help. NOW.

And use condoms if you have sex until the results come back for HIV... In 6 months.

You might want to give up drinking also. If you don't, this is only going to get worse as you get older.


----------

